# Being ashamed of WH40k



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

It sucks when you have the massive Eisenhorn omnibus sitting on your desk, making you look like a literary boss (especially when a hot chick passes by) only for you to feel as though the picture of the cartoon-like Eisenhorn takes away from the image of the book being a _serious_ novel.

Have any of you gone through this?

Is it simply a case of the book cover making the novel look like it's made for immature people?

Despite some of the BL books making it onto the NYT best-sellers list (like _First Heretic and A Thousand Sons_), I still feel as though I cannot be taken seriously in terms of being a literary buff when I'm burying my face in _ Helsreach_.

I don't only read BL books but I do focus on them more so than other brands of novels. Warhammer40k has introduced me to the dystopian-science fiction genre of novels and it really pisses me off when some BL books I deem as absolute genius will never be taken seriously by avid readers who probably even think the science fiction and fantasy genre is a joke.

Thoughts, opinions, etc.?


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

never gone through it, most people these days are just amazed that people can read, every time I get a book out at work staff are just surprised people still read books, especially in paper format instead of paying dumb money for a more geeky computer book whatsit.

never seen a cover be an issue as well, especially don't see it being an issue on the eisenhorn book, its far from cartoon like.

better than the cover being twilight, when you see a girl with one of them books its more of a turn off than a man with space men on a cover.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nope, never, but people seem to think I am crazy since I read a lot of books. 

Like in school, we had to read one book during the week and then have a presentation about it for the next leason. I, and another person were the only ones to have finished our books. And I had finished five others during that week as well.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

At the end of the day people differ in what they want to read, if you want to read eisenhorn read eisenhorn, if you want to read Bronte, read Bronte, If you want to read Shakespere read Shakespere.

Do you always want to be a literacy buff? Do you always have to seek approval from others for what you like? 

People you know will rarely judge you at the first glance of a book, give you jip for 10 mins maybe but who cares about that? If someone goes and completely blanks you because of it well their a bit of a prat

Just don't get your book out in the middle of a candle lit romantic evening.... 

And you already have a ready made community to discuss the genius of a BL book at your fingure tips


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

James Tiberius said:


> never seen a cover be an issue as well, especially don't see it being an issue on the eisenhorn book, its far from cartoon like.


It's not cartoon like in that sense I suppose. I meant people will look at a picture of a Space Marine on the front of the cover in a negative way most of the time, automatically associating it with non-serious literature.



James Tiberius said:


> better than the cover being twilight, when you see a girl with one of them books its more of a turn off than a man with space men on a cover.


True that. But sadly, Twilight being mainstream might actually cut you some slack. 



Doelago said:


> Like in school, we had to read one book during the week and then have a presentation about it for the next leason. I, and another person were the only ones to have finished our books. And I had finished five others during that week as well.


You Fins created Nokia. Is reading such a dilemma over there? ; /



Barnster said:


> Do you always want to be a literacy buff? Do you always have to seek approval from others for what you like?


I'm not craving the self imposed title of literary buff but I don't care what any guy says. If an attractive girl smirks at the book you're reading, you will [*care* lol.



Barnster said:


> People you know will rarely judge you at the first glance of a book, give you jip for 10 mins maybe but who cares about that? If someone goes and completely blanks you because of it well their a bit of a prat


This is a utopian world you speak of. People judge a book by its cover 200% of the time and the person reading it more so. Honestly though, if you saw a grown man reading kim kardashian's novel for example, you would not think of him negatively? Perhaps I am a hypocrite for using such an example.



Barnster said:


> And you already have a ready made community to discuss the genius of a BL book at your fingure tips


lol true but I'm not trying to score points with any of my fellow fluff nerds.

edit: My thousandth post ^_^


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Malus Darkblade said:


> It's not cartoon like in that sense I suppose. I meant people will look at a picture of a Space Marine on the front of the cover in a negative way most of the time, automatically associating it with non-serious literature.


I thought it was non serious literature?


I try not to care what other people think about my choice of reading. These books appeal to me, and thats what matters. If someone comes along and likes what they see, then thats fine; and if they don't then who are they to judge me anyway?


By the way, how exactly does the picture of Eisenhorn on the cover of the Omnibus look cartoon like? Honestly I fail to see anything more than some dude walking with a rather big gun and something heavy on his mind. All hard edges and serious.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Why is it non serious literature to you?

Cartoon-like was the wrong word.

But more _ mainstream _ novels tend to not have huge pictures of fictional characters on their covers with guns poking out from under a trench coat.

It just screams 'not for forty year old Bob from Wisconsin' or 'Alllison the president of the bookclub at UCLA'.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Why is it non serious literature to you?


Its the paperback universe of a table-top game about plastic spacemen. Serious literature, to me, comes in the form of technical manuals, instructions, dissertations, reports, and schematics/plans.

Books like the novels of black library are not serious literature, to me, because I read them for entertainment. I look to serious literature for information, not entertainment.



Malus Darkblade said:


> It just screams 'not for forty year old Bob from Wisconsin' or 'Alllison the president of the bookclub at UCLA'.


And why not? A few of my college professors, many of them married, with children, and over the age of forty partake in this hobby or read the books.

Why wouldn't the leader of the book club choose some black library books? They aren't all bolter porn; the Eisenhorn stories are decent examples of that and that title is more eye catching than some of the mainstream ones.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Its the paperback universe of a table-top game about plastic spacemen. Serious literature, to me, comes in the form of technical manuals, instructions, dissertations, reports, and schematics/plans.


I think it's quite obvious WH40k lore has evolved to a point where it does not rely on the tabletop for rules/guidelines and ultimately has become a different beast entirely.



darkreever said:


> Books like the novels of black library are not serious literature, to me, because I read them for entertainment. I look to serious literature for information, not entertainment.


Well your views of serious literature aren't what I'm talking about. I was relating the seriousness of the WH40k universe with other novels in the eyes of those who don't know what a Space Marine is. Schematics and plans and dissertations do not fall under this category. 



darkreever said:


> And why not? A few of my college professors, many of them married, with children, and over the age of forty partake in this hobby or read the books.


College professors by day and WoW players by night and your average Joe browsing the shelves at borders or Barnes and Nobles are two separate things.



darkreever said:


> Why wouldn't the leader of the book club choose some black library books? They aren't all bolter porn; the Eisenhorn stories are decent examples of that and that title is more eye catching than some of the mainstream ones.


Do you really think your average blonde, blue-eyed white college student named Tiffany whose hands are used to holding an iphone and a cup of Starbucks coffee would go 'oo this looks interesting' if she sees the cover of Helsreach?

And I hate this 'lolbolterporn' label that I see here often. What does bolter porn mean exactly? 

I mean if you don't expect to see a lot of gruesome decapitations and exploding ork bodies in a SM novel then I don't know what to say. 

Is there a scale in which a certain amount of bloody scenes = bolterporn?


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Never occurred to me to care what anyone thought of what I was reading and by extension, myself. I always just assumed that if people paid any attention to what I was reading they might ask and pick up the book themselves. 

On a side note, I kinda like the Eisenhorn cover art. If you worry about what people think of you for an honest interest, then you are giving other people control over what makes you happy, and you never really will be. Don't do that. Anyone who has a poor opinion of me I usually think of as a douche and forget about it.

Enjoy your 40k books free of judgement. These books are a great escape, not a source for opinion polls.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

just dont care  
hell i've used warhammer and 40K books for book presentations for English classes since high school. my classmates always think I'm crazy for reading and when they find out i read english they think I'm even crazier. but it never fails to impres the teatchers thus often giving me a good mark/rating


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

On my last deployment, I had a mound of probably 40-50 books stacked under my bunk in the wooden hut I shared with about 8 other dudes. Some of them gave me shit for reading 40K, but I never really cared too much. Anyone that would legitimately make fun of you for reading 40K instead of a shoot-me-in-the-fucking-face Joyce novel or the like deserves to get kicked square in the nuts anyways.

As an aside, I did manage to get 3-4 converts to 40K over the year, so I still win as far as I'm concerned :grin:


----------



## Mr_Darkness (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah like today when I had an issue with Space Marine's delivery from Amazon I was calling them up and got a service agent.

"And what is the name of the item your calling about?"

"Um.... Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine"

"Um....Can you say that again?"

*sigh* "Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine"

"Ok.... yeah I see that here now."


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Do you really think your average blonde, blue-eyed white college student named Tiffany whose hands are used to holding an iphone and a cup of Starbucks coffee would go 'oo this looks interesting' if she sees the cover of Helsreach?


I think your _average blonde_, as you describe her, wouldn't be interested in a person reading any book, let alone 40k, so you're OK there...


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Pretty much all my friends know I read these books and they don't particularly care. And even if they did I wouldn't be bothered. I enjoy the books and that's what matters to me.


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

If you hate cartoon-covers, you will love Ravenor. 'Nuff said.

Those covers can actually lead to good things as well. Due to their style, the art (bolter porn or not) and how easy you recognize them, it is like a beacon to other 40k readers.
I was sitting and reading Gaunt's Ghosts (The Saint) on the bus about a year ago. After about five minutes, the dude on the seat across the aisle poked me on the shoulder. I looked at him and he had this huge grin on his face... and the he pulled The Lost out of his bag.
Safe to say we spent the rest of the trip talking rather than reading. 
Nice dude. I've never seen him since, but I know that it would never had happened if it had been an anonymous serious-looking no-cover-art book.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I see it, when reading 40k novels, its a great way to single out those that you shouldnt waste breathe upon cause you share little in common. I would want a girl who would like despite what Im reading, and even read it herself and discuss plot-errors, theories of the 40k universe and stuff like it. Though these girls doesnt exist, but its still a great way to cull them out.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I openly admit I like 40k and display my collection proudly in the bookcase in my room.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm reminded of a quote, which I think is attributed to Kingsley Amis, though I may have that wrong:
_"SF's no good!" they scream at us until we're deaf. 
"But this looks like it might be good."
"Then it's not SF!" _

There's a large chunk of literary opinion that thinks any 'genre fiction' is automatically trash. If it depicts anything that a 12-year-old boy might be interested in, for example, then to them that's who it's aimed at. I've read enough sniffy comments from these so-called critics about Asimov, Tolkein, Clarke etc. to last me a lifetime, let alone more modern authors like Abnett or Steven King.

These people are morons. Do not listen to them.

And if someone tries to tell you you need to 'grow up' and stop reading that 'kids stuff' ask them this question- how would we, in our modern society, react if we found out that all the old superstitions and prejudices were true? That there really were witches who left unchecked could destroy whole villages, that anything new or alien was probably trying to kill us, that freedom of thought or individuality might well lead to doom. How could we survive such a world? Because that's the 40k universe, and it's one of the reasons it's so compelling- it does what good science fiction has always done; ask uncomfortable questions.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I am a nerd 
I like physics mathematics and 40 K books
and darn proud of it,


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Twilight. Need I say more?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Boc said:


> As an aside, I did manage to get 3-4 converts to 40K over the year, so I still win as far as I'm concerned :grin:


`One of us, one of us, one of us.`

All sillines aside the girls that are interested in books in general are there and i bet that there are plenty streched around th world that are actualy interested in warhammer/40K books. take my girl and my motherinlaw for example.


----------



## radicallight (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha. genius thread. 
My wife once stated (entirely serious) "every time you mention warhammer 40k ("those books") to me, i loose a little bit of respect for you" I mention this, as it kinda sums up how 40k books are viewed in the real world.
In the office where i work, HH books are passed around the male staff members like some filthy shame-porn. We (known as the "knights of the 20 sided dice") discuss plot lines in hushed tones, away from the local "women" (who would never understand)
Even those females who profess to be hip and cool with popular culture, tend to see 40k and GW shops as being populated by boys who "smell like they've just had a wank" (a direct quote) and who are excited by big buff men with big guns (which apparently means they are "repressed homosexuals"- whatever that means) 
I have tried on many occasions to include women in my "hobby" but never get further than "... 8 foot tall superhuman killing machines" before the word "geek" rolls out of her mouth, leaving me feeling emmasculated and sniffing for jizz.
Recently, i asked an assistant in a game shop for the release date for the spacemarine game, and the whole shop froze in horror. I left with a copy of Fifa in the end ( i fucking hate football) Does anyone know when the game is out btw? i never got an answer.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

radicallight said:


> Does anyone know when the game is out btw? i never got an answer.


TOMORROW!!! :yahoo:

Or as we speak if you live in the US...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

piemelke said:


> I am a nerd
> I like physics mathematics and 40 K books
> and darn proud of it,


You're amongst friends!


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

radicallight said:


> Haha. genius thread.
> My wife once stated (entirely serious) "every time you mention warhammer 40k ("those books") to me, i loose a little bit of respect for you" I mention this, as it kinda sums up how 40k books are viewed in the real world.
> In the office where i work, HH books are passed around the male staff members like some filthy shame-porn. We (known as the "knights of the 20 sided dice") discuss plot lines in hushed tones, away from the local "women" (who would never understand)
> Even those females who profess to be hip and cool with popular culture, tend to see 40k and GW shops as being populated by boys who "smell like they've just had a wank" (a direct quote) and who are excited by big buff men with big guns (which apparently means they are "repressed homosexuals"- whatever that means)
> ...


There is a simple solution to this of course. Shoes. Imagine Abnett going into his character description and then delving into a description of the characters shoes? Then get a guy like Karl Kopinsky to illustrate and have BL incorporate them into the books. 40K readers get transformed from nerds to culture warriors. Women are simple creatures :grin:


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

radicallight said:


> Haha. genius thread.
> My wife once stated (entirely serious) "every time you mention warhammer 40k ("those books") to me, i loose a little bit of respect for you" I mention this, as it kinda sums up how 40k books are viewed in the real world.
> In the office where i work, HH books are passed around the male staff members like some filthy shame-porn. We (known as the "knights of the 20 sided dice") discuss plot lines in hushed tones, away from the local "women" (who would never understand)
> Even those females who profess to be hip and cool with popular culture, tend to see 40k and GW shops as being populated by boys who "smell like they've just had a wank" (a direct quote) and who are excited by big buff men with big guns (which apparently means they are "repressed homosexuals"- whatever that means)
> ...


Brilliant post.

Reminded me of an article in the Daily Mash which made me smile.

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/looters-return-stuff-to-games-workshop-201108124191/

The caption under the dice had me ROFLMAO. :laugh:

Note: Beware of the Dailymash, it is side splitting funny in parts and you may lose hours in there instead of doing work...ahem


----------



## KaosHerald (Jan 7, 2010)

I've actually been fortunate enough to have only good experiences with the 40k hobby as a whole. I will agree with the others that people are already surprised that you are reading a book at all. 

I have only read The Horus Heresy books, and thanks to their pretty covers I usually get positive feedback, such as, "Whoa that looks pretty cool, what is it about?" I was reading The First Heretic when this question was asked, and I was very happy to reply with "It's the story of how brother turned on brother, causing the downfall of the mighty human empire and instigating a millennium long war." "Sounds exciting"

Most people are able to gather that I am geek when meeting me, but only with computers and what not. (probably cause of my mobile work station, and reputation for being the go to guy to fix your computer) But they never expect anything else really. If I hand $1 for every time I amazed a woman with my display case full of miniatures and bookcase of Codexes, I would have a lot of dollars XD Gets even better once you tell them that you built and painted all of them. It's also really nice if you don't fit into the typical cliche of geeks, appearance wise that is. If your the overweight, neck bearded, jizz smelling, superhumans with guns loving guy, as mentioned above, (rofl btw) then yeah your going to get the stereotype right off the bat unfortunately. But put some points in Charisma, and you might be surprised to see disgust turn into fascination. As sad as it is, these days, everything is going to be based of the first impression. (which is usually your looks) 

As someone mentioned earlier, if someone is going to smug you up with their opinions on your hobbies, likes, etc, then you don't want these people's recognition anyway. Stick with that close circle of friends you have! I have great friends, both male and female, that love everything about me, including my crazy hobbies. Those are the only people worth worrying about


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Durant said:


> Brilliant post.
> 
> Reminded me of an article in the Daily Mash which made me smile.
> 
> ...


lol at the article. . Nice find.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

KaosHerald said:


> If I hand $1 for every time I amazed a woman with my display case full of miniatures and bookcase of Codexes, I would have a lot of dollars XD Gets even better once you tell them that you built and painted all of them.


Right on...the above is true for me too...there's an artistic part that is present to the tabletop game and some people get really impressed 

On the other hand, coming back to the subject, I've never been ashamed when people see me reading the BL books, however, I don't think it's the cover that kills it. In fact, the recent covers have been superb and on the contrary attract people. Personally I think it's the 40k logo that kills it for people, as they think "there, right there is the geeky, childish universe...". But hey, to hell with that I say - if you like something, then continue doing it 

edit: yay, 200th post


----------



## Pusser (May 26, 2011)

Just remember this: There are no females in the hobby.
Everyone who claims to be of the oposite gender is either - in fact - a boy pretending to be something else, or just a voice inside of your shattered mind telling you that we exist.
:biggrin:


*cough* I brought a squad of Night Lords to my place of education one day to paint highlights and glue on their shoulder guards while my computer was installing the new programs... I had a nice big handful of people comming over to look at them, turned out that there was 2 closet-wargame-fans among them


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

I never cared what other people think about my taste in books. *shrugs*


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Good posts everyone.

I suppose the main reason I made this thread was out of frustration at the idea that WH40k literature will never be taken seriously even by some posters here which is even stranger.

Sure, I can just not care about how others view the book in my hands but when you have books that invokes such raw emotion (Helsreach for example), it's just hard to come to terms with the world not seeing things the way you do.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I could care less what people think of me. I don't catch any shit for reading WH40K at my school. I read the majority of the HH series last year, and no one said a thing to me about it. They may have been think that I was a nerd, or saying that crap behind my back, but they never said it to my face. Even if they did, I probably would have laughed and walked off.


----------



## Gaius Marius (May 15, 2011)

My roommates joshed me for liking 40K, until they saw me playing space marine and killing a nob by kicking it in the balls and then shoving a chainsword through its mouth. After that they were, 'FUCK YEAH!'


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

I've never hidden the fact I've been into 40K and always been pleasantly surprised by peoples reactions. I remember back in school I did a project on it for Graphic Design and a lot of people were surprised I was into it, but I found one of the main jocks - who was an alright guy actually - was also into it. Anyway I never got a negative reaction, and my point of sale featuring a metre tall Kharn got loads of interest (and an A ::biggrin: ) cause it was so badass. Similar thing in uni, I wasn't sure how people would take seeing some 40K books in my room but no one ever batted an eyelid, after playing the Space Marine demo the other day my flatmate was shouting for me to kill more orks in violent ways.

I think these days with comic book movies coming out and 'nerd chic' style being popular, what was once nerdy and uncool is becoming more mainstream. There will always be those who see it in a negative light but there's also people who think footballs a waste of time, you can't please everyone. I think it mostly comes down to yourself, to. I was never the stereotypical nerd type of guy so no one really cared I was into wargaming, they already knew me both in school and uni. But sometimes when you walk past a gaming shop and see it full of overweight spotty guys with long greasy hair and bad BO you cant help but see why some people think its lame 

point is i really wouldnt worry about it. not to mention the Eisenhorn books are some fantastic works of fiction full stop, not just in the Black Library sets.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

At least you can explain the basics of 40k to someone that asks what you are reading, unlike the Silmarillion. I was reading that last Summer and and someone asked what it was. I stammered a bit trying to find the right words but ended up saying something like, "Uh its the background story of the setting of LOTR... sorta". Guy just said, "oh" and looked at me funny.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I actively tell people that I watch _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_, so then telling people I also read Black Library novels just makes me seem manlier by comparison.

Or do I have that backwards? :scratchhead:


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Literature snobbery's nothing new. The case, I think, is making the difference between "what I think is really valuable to society" and "what I actually enjoy". Plenty of things people enjoy are utterly useless and 'even worse' than this stuff. Moreover, a lot of this is really decent. 

It comes down to what people get out of reading a book, really. Some folks haven't an interest, some folks' pretensions are so high, some folks just aren't interest. Most people, however, are too lazy to bother noting nuances. I'd like to believe I'm better than that, but the truth is: I'm not. I have every every confidence that Mills & Boon stories are tripe. I've never checked though. Hooray for snobbery.

At least we're not as bad as those Game of Thrones fans. I've never seen such worthless drivel. :wink:


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Being in an area that is fairly devoid of 40K fans, and gamers in general really, my passion of the 40K universe is largely unknown. Do I keep it a secret? Hell no. But most people simply don't have a frame of reference. It's like the other day, I was telling the wife about the story I'm writing (Shattered Reality) and while she's seen me playing Space Marine on more than one occasion, she doesn't quite understand the background to it.

I think a lot of people who are ashamed of being a fan of... well... anything really... are simply afraid of stigmas. Most people associate a certain kind of person with a certain kind of hobby. Most of us don't fit the stereotype and will take offense to being lumped in with 'those guys'. You know who I mean. Those dorky bastards that make you wish for a way to justify homicide just so you can remove them from the gene pool lest the breed and create more of 'them'. 

But as we all know, those people are just the minority of the fan base. Most people are just normal people that go to work (or school), have other interests, do other things too, but just so happen to like 40k too. The problem is, people find those 'exceptions' and think they are the rule. So in a way, society is to blame for a lot of the discomfort people feel when they discuss a hobby that isn't 'mainstream'. 

Man I seem to be in a quote happy mood... Anyway, if you like something, you should be proud of it. If you like something but can't be proud of it, you need to ask yourself why you are embarrassed, then get the hell over it and just enjoy your hobby and forget what people think. Trust me when I say, the people that think your hobby is weird are nothing more than transient figures in your life anyway, and not worth letting their cry baby opinions getting in the way of your fun having.


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

Xisor said:


> At least we're not as bad as those Game of Thrones fans. I've never seen such worthless drivel. :wink:


No comment...:grin:

I agree with the rest of what you say though, there is a big difference between what people think is worthy or want to be seen reading, and what they actually enjoy.

This isn't just an issue for BL books anyway, the same snobbery and stereotyping of readers applies to most of the sci-fi/ fantasy genre. It is probably 'acceptable' to be seen reading something with a higher profile like LOTR or indeed ASOIAF, but most other books will just make you look like a virgin...

Personally I'd far rather be seen reading BL than some bandwaggon book like Da Vinci Code or any Scandinavian crime story, but that's just my own snobbery!


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't advertise What I am reading as 40k. If someone asks me what the plot is I explain it, but still don't mention 40k. When they pick up the book and see it's 40k it puts most people off. Too much assosiation with nerds. I can understand that. I went to games day once and it horrified me (I have never played any of the games I just read the books). 

One guy at work thought it was very nerdy, but I know he reads a lot. So I just suggested to him 'try it, read one book, you don't like it, I'll buy you a pint'. 

So he gets out his kindle and gives me the go ahead. I downloaded Xenos. The first eisenhorn book. 2 days later he asked me for the name of the second book. A few weeks later he had finished ravenor and was asking if gaunts ghosts were as good.


----------



## TriNeaX (Feb 25, 2012)

How does that make you ashamed ?
But personally I've never been ashamed, only thing that annoys me is when people draw this conclusion:
Book-> Says Warhammer -> Plastic toys? -> Immature Geek -> Looser

Cant say it makes me ashamed, but I do hate prejudice :/


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

Read what you enjoy. Changing yourself to try to fit in is what will really cause people to lose respect for you. Personally, I gave up caring what others thought early in my awkward high school years. The fact that I read books is shocking enough to most people. Really, take some pride in the fact that you are literate. This is rapidly becoming a rarity...and that is what is truly sad.


----------



## TechBaNe (Mar 8, 2011)

If you're problem is the impression you give girls (or anybody else, for that matter) while you have these books, then you're worrying about the wrong thing because by the time they register that you even have a book, let alone a 40k book, they have already built a first impression of you. The best thing you can do here is to throw their opinion to the wolves and continue doing what you enjoy. It might even work out for the better.

Example: My current girlfriend. We met in our marketing 101 class over a group assignment. At the time she seemed like sort of the typical girl who you would think is always up to date on celebrity gossip and never really consider doing anything remotely nerdy. During one of our group meetings, I found out that one of the guys played Magic (which is just as nerdy as Warhammer, if not more so) and so we broke out our decks while we waited for the rest of our group to arrive. My gf was the next to arrive and instantly branded us nerds, but sat down to watch the game because "it's better than doing nothing". She heckled me for being a nerd for the next two weeks, but when she realized that I just didn't care what she thought, she decided to find out what the game was about. I lent her a deck, and we played a few games. She then insisted that I help her build her own deck and teach her how to play. Two years later she's the best black/blue control player I know (she still hates going to the card shop though).

The best part is last week she saw me reading Blood Reaver, and decided to try the series out. she finished Soul Hunter yesterday and is telling me to hurry up and finish so that she can read BR. Next I think I'll lure her into the awesomeness that is Gaunt. :laugh:


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun (Jan 9, 2012)

My work is extremely slow right now. I can't afford to go home all the time and I have a boss who would rather me at my desk reading then somewere else screwing off. That said I take a 40k book every day. One of my buddies always hassles me about it :

"Let me guess, that book has space marines in it..."

To which I reply :

"Fuck yeah it has space marines in it, do they even make books that don't any more?"


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

Maturity....when it happens to you, things like this cease to matter...

:chuffed:


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, lately I've been writing Warhammer, which breeds a whole new kind of 'WTF' from people. But mostly the people who ask are people that are shocked that I am 'good' at writing. I guess being ex-Army gives people this weird impression that I R Stupid... Until I tell them I was in the Air Force first, then they just stand there with imploded heads.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> never gone through it, most people these days are just amazed that people can read, every time I get a book out at work staff are just surprised people still read books, especially in paper format instead of paying dumb money for a more geeky computer book whatsit.


I hate reading at work because of stuff like his. Not just because of constant interruptions. Example: I had a copy of H. P. Lovecraft's _At The Mountains of Madness_, which I've since given away to a friend in lieu of a monstrously thick tome containing his complete works, and people would constantly ask why I was reading a romance or relationship advice book from simply noticing the author's last name.

Needless to say, I've face-palmed so many times I'm surprised I didn't erode away my nose or lose most of my teeth.

Though, in defense of electronic books, they are allowing the novella to return now that publishers aren't having to worry about the cost of printing vs. profits as much. I still prefer a good ol'book in my hand, however. Capitalism is just a different beast when it comes to publishers these days. Plus they are starting to rent out college course text books for ridiculously awesome fractions of the price for a physical copy.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> It sucks when you have the massive Eisenhorn omnibus sitting on your desk, making you look like a literary boss (especially when a hot chick passes by) only for you to feel as though the picture of the cartoon-like Eisenhorn takes away from the image of the book being a _serious_ novel.
> 
> Have any of you gone through this?
> 
> ...


If the bitch doesn't like it tell her to go date a retard who can't tie his own shoes and is a muscle dick.

*cough*

On a side note if people are judgeing you on what you read you are REALLY hanging around the wrong people dude and if you just want "Hot chicks" Your in the wrong game........this is a hobby that's is no mater what we do going be seen as nerdy so lets all live with it. Then again we DO HAVE LTP who is a hot chick who plays...so......logic doesn't really work...(YES THE BOOZE IS TYPING FOR ME)

On a side note if people try to be ass hats to you because of what books you read tell them to go Fuck them Selves.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Well the only time I've ever been criticized for buying a sci-fi/fantasy was over a year ago during the Christmas of 2010. I was buying the first Ciaphas Cain Omnibus and the girl ahead of me in the cashier line noticed it and called it 'lame nerdy fanfiction'. As she said this she was holding a Twilight book.

Could have said some nasty things to her for that instead replied 'Most people that aren't little girls consider Twilight the most terrible fanfiction ever printed on paper. So I'll stick to my nerdy but clearly superior fanfiction.'

Which is quite true. My little sister started off as a Twilight fan after reading the first book but grew to hate it more and more as more books came out. You couldn't pay her to touch the Twilight books now and she's moved on to fan better fantasy, sci-fi and horror books out there.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Well the only time I've ever been criticized for buying a sci-fi/fantasy was over a year ago during the Christmas of 2010. I was buying the first Ciaphas Cain Omnibus and the girl ahead of me in the cashier line noticed it and called it 'lame nerdy fanfiction'. As she said this she was holding a Twilight book.
> 
> Could have said some nasty things to her for that instead replied 'Most people that aren't little girls consider Twilight the most terrible fanfiction ever printed on paper. So I'll stick to my nerdy but clearly superior fanfiction.'


You are too nice as she was rude towards you. I should have said something directly back to her that would have made her silent in that spot. Maybe something not directed at books at all, something per***t that comes to mind.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Perhaps but I'm just too damn nice and I could kind of tell that she was a bit of an asshole. In my experience getting into any kind of a fight with an asshole is like punching a brick wall for an hour expect typically more painful and pointless. I try to avoid them when I can.


----------



## TechBaNe (Mar 8, 2011)

Akatsuki13 said:


> Well the only time I've ever been criticized for buying a sci-fi/fantasy was over a year ago during the Christmas of 2010. I was buying the first Ciaphas Cain Omnibus and the girl ahead of me in the cashier line noticed it and called it 'lame nerdy fanfiction'. As she said this she was holding a Twilight book.
> 
> Could have said some nasty things to her for that instead replied 'Most people that aren't little girls consider Twilight the most terrible fanfiction ever printed on paper. So I'll stick to my nerdy but clearly superior fanfiction.'


Ugh. This is similar to what happened to me today. I just bought the Ravenor omnibus so that I'd have something to read during my lunch break at work today. Come lunch time, I'm getting into the story and chowing down on some food when the head cashier comes into the break room and asks me what the book was. As I was reading the back cover for her, she spots the 40k logo and tells me that I really "shouldn't be reading such nerdy garbage, since it encourages bad writers to make more" and that if I wanted to read fiction, I should "read something better". She then proceeds to take a copy of Twilight from her locker and tells me to give it a try and that I wont be disappointed.

I would have said something about Twilight and toilet paper, making a not-so-vague link, but she is technically my superior and I still need this job for at least one more month.


----------



## SolvableSphinx (Mar 1, 2012)

I can't even read a Bible in Texas without someone occasionally jumping down my throat. Even the most inoffensive thing will set people off, so it's best to care only as much as getting along with them takes.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

TechBaNe said:


> Ugh. This is similar to what happened to me today. I just bought the Ravenor omnibus so that I'd have something to read during my lunch break at work today. Come lunch time, I'm getting into the story and chowing down on some food when the head cashier comes into the break room and asks me what the book was. As I was reading the back cover for her, she spots the 40k logo and tells me that I really "shouldn't be reading such nerdy garbage, since it encourages bad writers to make more" and that if I wanted to read fiction, I should "read something better". She then proceeds to take a copy of Twilight from her locker and tells me to give it a try and that I wont be disappointed.
> 
> I would have said something about Twilight and toilet paper, making a not-so-vague link, but she is technically my superior and I still need this job for at least one more month.


Lol, that (your example, along with Akatsuki13's) is just so... I can't even believe... really? They bash 40k and talk about "good" literature while brandishing Twilight? I know men will never fully understand women, but that is just crazy.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

TechBaNe said:


> I would have said something about Twilight and toilet paper, making a not-so-vague link, but she is technically my superior and I still need this job for at least one more month.


Dude, you have WAY more self restraint than I do. Not only would I have made the TP reference... I'd have demonstrated.



Davidicus 40k said:


> Lol, that (your example, along with Akatsuki13's) is just so... I can't even believe... really? They bash 40k and talk about "good" literature while brandishing Twilight? I know men will never fully understand women, but that is just crazy.


Well, to be fair, my wife hates Twilight as much as I do. And given that she encourages me to explore my love of 40K writing... my wife = win.


----------

